# Beautiful one



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm sorry...he was such a handsome guy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a lovely boy and what a strong bond, it still hurts after 12 years.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, but I totally understand. <<hugs>>


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry....


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

What a perfect picture of a perfect boy. He will always walk by your side.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice Perfect Picture! Thanks! Same here, I have not washed his blankie. I have not cleaned up / touched his bed and stuff. I even not dare to look and organize his pictures here...

12 years - You miss King deeply. King still walks by your side and King is still with you --- Beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful picture of your boy!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you're having a hard day... my first thought when I saw his photo was how happy he looks and my second thought was how blessed you are to have had a dog in your life who meant so much to you. Thank you for sharing his photo...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I hope that the happier times you spent together help you through


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

He was a beautiful boy. i"m sure your heart is filled with many fond memories and he is still by your side each and every day. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

He was a gorgeous boy...he'll always be in your heart. Thanks for sharing his beautiful picture


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He really was a beautiful boy. He'll always be with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

True love never dies, it stays still in your heart till its last bit. And then we are together again.


----------

